# He don't need no stinkin Timbrens !!!!!!



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That, or ballast, or even bother to give the t-bars a few cranks!


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

holy sh^t man!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

he just needs bigger front tires to lift the front end


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

"the boss"is dragging him down LOL


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks like one I saw in Omaha last month with a 9.2 V-plow running down the highway wagging all over the place. The one I saw even took off his tailgate to make sure he had as little weight back there as possible.  The guy was having a helluva time keeping the truck straight.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Or he used to be Ford owner and saw good deal on gm so he bought.



That is bad SAG.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Milwaukee;942914 said:


> Or he used to be Ford owner and saw good deal on gm so he bought.
> 
> That is bad SAG.


I mean if you want Mil, I can try to take a few pics of half ton Fords looking the same way. They use the same design 97-03 that GM has used since 88. The newer F150s are even worse


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty common in my parts  Many guys are loosing thier jobs and buying a plow that is pretty much the cheepest route.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Just to be fair... I assume that truck was stopped? Imagine if he had to get on the brakes hard!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

His t-bars had to be turned down... There is no way a little boss could possbily pull that truck down that much... I know my poly 8' HD arctic didnt pull my 1/2 ton down near that bad...


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

must be a two one niner


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

Schwinn68;943048 said:


> must be a two one niner


LMAO.....Never heard that one before......and from a FIP. LOL


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, 219ers and FIP's......I love it. My favorite was going to MI back in the day reading the spraypaint on the overpass that said "FIPs go home"!!

And Diepstra, yes he was stopped at a light. Infact I had to wait for the turn arrow to go so the cars beside him would move so I could get the pic .


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Every area has them! around here we have 315ers.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

AbsoluteH&L;943278 said:


> Every area has them! around here we have 315ers.


LOL, Your right about that!! I hear that all the time. I even know a few of them!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;942914 said:


> Or he used to be Ford owner and saw good deal on gm so he bought.
> 
> That is bad SAG.






got-h2o;942924 said:


> I mean if you want Mil, I can try to take a few pics of half ton Fords looking the same way. They use the same design 97-03 that GM has used since 88. The newer F150s are even worse


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;943459 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


You know what you don't abusive your truck enough. I know what truck I see abusive is still survive it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

02DURAMAX;943459 said:


> :laughing:


Or the 96-down where either the plow won't even lift off the ground without air bags up front, or the coil perches rust completely off. :laughing:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Hard to believe the the guy that installed that did relize something wasn't right.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Lotsa 1/2 tons around here looking the same way, it doesnt matter what brand.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

There are a few running around here like that. Stupidity at its finest!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;943461 said:


> You know what you don't abusive your truck enough. I know what truck I see abusive is still survive it.


Or YOU Just don't know how to plow!:laughing:


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I wonder if that truck has the snow plow prep package on it..


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Some one needs to jump out at a stop light and lift on the rear bumper for a prank.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

he can almost plow with his bumper


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mnglocker;943751 said:


> Some one needs to jump out at a stop light and lift on the rear bumper for a prank.


:laughing::laughing:

Im sure you could do it too!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

cubanb343;943749 said:


> I wonder if that truck has the snow plow prep package on it..


Sure looks like it!.................:laughing:


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I see more trucks like that around here than properly ballasted. To be fair, mine was one of them till I found this website and opted to throw a half ton of weight in the bed.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

His bumper is almost as low as the plow :laughing:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

typical....passed a new chevy dealer last year and the MORONS had a 9' pro-plus on a 1500....

the plow was also apparently set-up wrong because it was only 1" off the pavement on the framing.

of course it was a dealer truck with a goober porter cleaning out the lot...


so when he pushed into the pile and got stuck the first time i just went by yelling "get a real truck" through my PA system...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Lets make this thread all full of pictures of this junk..

then we will make up biz cards with the URL and put them on these kinds of trucks...BWAHAHAH

could you imagine getting a card with a URL on it and seeing your truck up here?..LOL


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That would be funny.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

I see 1/2 & 3/4 ton trucks around here all the time that look like that. People think just because they have 4wd, they don't need to have ballast and/or front end support, It kills me everytime I see that. Well his mechanic will be happy to see him in a few months for front end repairs!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

this year, the new trend up my way is to throw a 8 1/2 or 9 1/2 v blade on a half ton....the best I've seen yet is a 1500 avalanche with a first generation boss 9 1/2 v blade with no ballast. He got stuck on a speed bump


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

chris_morrison;944202 said:


> this year, the new trend up my way is to throw a 8 1/2 or 9 1/2 v blade on a half ton....the best I've seen yet is a 1500 avalanche with a first generation boss 9 1/2 v blade with no ballast. *He got stuck on a speed bump*


That's awsome. Makes me want to put a snowway on my corvette. :laughing:


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

thats sad my s10 handled the weight better then that guys truck! at least it rode at stock hight in the front end?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like a new plow. *maybe* the install isn't finished yet? lol

Betcha he could do a hell of a burnout like that though... lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

derekbroerse;964806 said:


> Looks like a new plow. *maybe* the install isn't finished yet? lol
> 
> Betcha he could do a hell of a burnout like that though... lmao


Thats some funny sh!t.


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

dang that is bad i seen a new f150 reg cab long box with a 8 1/2 v blade on it and i actually saw sparks when it went over train tracks lol


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Triple L;943039 said:


> His t-bars had to be turned down... There is no way a little boss could possbily pull that truck down that much... I know my poly 8' HD arctic didnt pull my 1/2 ton down near that bad...[/QUOTEHey Chad , not even our 'little black' looks like that with our 7'6" V Boss on the front. Yup he's done sumpun to it. And yes it needs some serious ballast. Our supervisor spun the truck around pushing up against a pile 2 years ago, slapped the driver's door. I gave him a cuff on the back of the head for that one. Now it goes out with 1000 lbs of salt up against the tailgate.Did you know that you can do 110K down Regional 17 from Elmira to Linwood at 4:00 am?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe they did adjust the torsion bars.... just the wrong direction? lol My 6'6" Boss V doesn't sink the S15 with two turns on the bars. Hang the salter on the back and she's level. I'm sure his blades a little heavier but still... 

..but its all in the setup. Not the trucks fault the installer is mentally challenged!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats pretty darn bad!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe he want some excersize but can't squat the back of the truck yet, so he put that on to reduce the weight he has to squat. lol


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

I cant believe the die hard 1/2 ton guy have said much yet, I can hear it now 

"that plow is in specs for a half ton" 
Or "my f-150, ram 1500, gm 1500 with my 9'2" boss V with wings isnt that bad i just have to put a grand into the front end every year" blah blah blah blah

This stuff cracks me up keep the pics coming :laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

black7.3;970884 said:


> I cant believe the die hard 1/2 ton guy have said much yet, I can hear it now
> 
> "that plow is in specs for a half ton"
> Or "my f-150, ram 1500, gm 1500 with my 9'2" boss V with wings isnt that bad i just have to put a grand into the front end every year" blah blah blah blah
> ...


Does that refer to a grand in weight or a grand in money


----------



## stotts1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Milwaukee;943461 said:


> You know what you don't abusive your truck enough. I know what truck I see abusive is still survive it.


um... what did he say?


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

See ALOT of trucks like that around here in Illinois.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=818880&postcount=3

Scroll down.


----------



## completelandsca (Jan 28, 2008)

haha excellent


----------

